# Winter Fishing Special!



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Well the crazy winter weather is now upon us, and getting out offshore is a tough proposition. However the Bull Reds are fired up in Pensacola Bay, and they are eating anything you throw at them! So what I would like to offer is this; 6 hour bay trip for up to 6 anglers for $350. A normal 6 hour trip runs $650 so you would be getting a great deal! If interested let me know and we can make it happen! We can also fish for whatever else you might be interested in! Thanks!


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Sir where do you launch from? I work on Eglin AFB and am gonna see if any of the other active duty guys might wanna go in together on a trip with you. That is a terrific deal


----------

